# Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! :)



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

Hallo, jetzt ist es endlich soweit, dass ich hier mal was schreibe.

Bislang hab ich hier nur gelesen und natürlich auch anderswo.
Der Teichbau ist schon recht weit fortgeschritten und ich möchte meinen Fall mal schildern, den ihr gerne kommentieren könnt. Evtl. hab ich ja was wichtiges vergessen. Ausserdem hab ich ein paar kurzfristige wichtige Fragen - Siehe unten!

*Aktuell 7. Aug 2008:*
Das Teichloch ist ausgehoben und aufgrund der Wetterschwankungen wurde es mit einer Betonschicht ausgekleidet, weil der Regen immer wieder die Hänge ausgespült hatte und neue Steine sichtbar wurden. Fotos evtl. heute abend noch. Wir haben an den Abrenzungen der Sumpf- und Feuchtzonen entsprechende Erhebungen gebaut, damit nichts in die Tiefe rutschen kann und den Teich einschlämmt oder vergreckst (siehe Ziele).
Die Folie soll am Samstag verlegt werden, wird 12,2m X 8m gross sein und ist 1mm Kautschuk von Oase (ich komm da günstigst ran).
Das Vlies300 (soll wohl reichen, wegen Betonbett) soll morgen verlegt werden. Die Wettervorhersage macht mir grosse Sorgen!! die Folie in nasses Vlies zu legen ist bestimmt nicht der Hit. Aber ist das eigentlich nicht eh egal?


*Ziele:*
- Der Teich soll ein Insektenmagnet werden sowohl über als auch unter Wasser, da ich gerne Makrofotografie betreibe. Vor allem __ Libellen, __ Rückenschwimmer, Wasserskorpione und __ Molche usw. würde ich gerne begrüssen. Fische sind erstmal nicht geplant (Dreck). Aber ein natürlicher Fress-Kreislauf mit kleinen Fischen in der Zukunft und Gelbrandkäfern wär genial.

- Der Teich soll eine sand/ockerfarbige Gesamt-Tonung erhalten und auch so bleiben! (Dadurch ist auch mein Username auf die Schnelle entstanden. Es ist also nicht die Anwesenheit vom Palmen am Teich damit gemeint  ) Hier wurde ich vor allem von meinem diesjährigen Südfrankreichurlaub inspiriert, wo ich stets klares Wasser auf sand/ockerfarbige Steinplatten oder Sand sah. Unerwünscht ist eine dunkle Schlammgrube, die sogar aufwirbeln könnte. Der helle Untergrund hat vielleicht ja auch den Effekt sich im Sommer nicht so aufzuheizen. Ich hoffe auf einen selbstklärenden Effekt! 5 Meter Bachlauf kommt auch. Ich wäre aber bereit Filter und UV-elektronik einzubauen, wenn es denn sein muss (Dies ist gleichzeitig auch ne Frage an Euch).

- Planzen, die auf jeden Fall haben möchte sind: __ Blutweiderich, bischen __ Sonnentau, ansonsten Sumpfzone (unter Wasser) und Feuchtzone (über Wasser) auf jeden Fall ausgelegt in Richtiung Naturteich/Moorteich- Also mit typschen Pflanzen in dieser Richtung - gerne auch paar blütenträchtige mit schönen Farben (Die Mischung machts denke ich mir). So genau kenne ich mich den Pflanzen auch noch nicht aus. Habe Bücher, aber Tips sind sehr willkommen. Wenn jemand im Raum PLZ 50-53 und 40 was tolles abgeben möchte ist mir das ebenfalls sehr willkommen.

-Kies mag ich am und im Teich nicht sehen und kommt da auch nicht rein!
Hier im Forum und in Büchern wird ja auch davon abgeraten und es ist ja auch unnatürlich https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14512

-Ich möchte keine Teichfolie sehen. (Eigentlich ja Ziel für jeden denke ich)
Leider gibt es aber ein paar Steilhänge um die Wassertiefe von 1,4m zu erreichen. In etwa so wie hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/17419&d=1188641273

Ich wollte es ja eigentlich nicht so tief haben, sondern nur 80cm, aber da hat sich der Teichbauer durchgesetzt und meinte, dass müsse unbedingt so sein (Konflikt zwischen 'Flache Stufen' und 'nötige Mindesttiefe')
Daher sollen die steilen Stellen gemörtelt oder was auch immer werden - Siehe auch Frage (2)


*kurzfristige Fragen:*
(1) Kommt bei der Oase-Kautschuk-Folie wirklich die rauhe Seite nach oben und die glattere auf den Beton?

Hier wurde das so geschrieben, aber vielleicht kann das ja noch jemand bestätigen: Zitat:
'....bei den PVC-Folien Alfafol und Eurofol ist es egal. Bei der Kautschukfolie Oasefol sollte die rauhe Seite nach oben.'
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3270

(2) Die Steilhänge sollen in Wunschfarbe gemörtelt werden damit man die Folie nicht sieht.Dazu wollte ich Vlies300 benutzen wie das hier in dem anscheinend sehr populären Beitrag schon geschildert wurde.  Ich finde die Verbundmatte von NG mit 10€ pro m² leider viel zu teuer! Daher die Idee mit Vlies300.
Es ist doch OK, wenn man das Vlies nur an den kritischen steilen Stellen anklebt (womit denn eigentlich?) oder? Den ganzen Teich über der Folie dann nochmal mit Vlies zu verlegen kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6432/page-2
Ich muss mir das aber noch mal genau durch lesen. Ich werde ihn auch mal anschreiben, wie er das heute machen würde und mit welchen Materialien. Gerade auch vor dem Hintergrund der gesamten Teichfarbe.   ........dann müsste ich mich also auch bald mal entscheiden welches Substrat ich nehmen soll. Soweit bin ich aber noch nicht. :-/

(3) Vielleicht die wichtigste Frage fürs kommende WE !! Muss man den Teich erstmal voll laufen lassen vor dem Mörteln damit die Folie sich richtig setzt??? Das hat nämlich der Teichbauer vorgeschlagen (hat nicht keine  Erfahrung mit diesem Verfahren muss ich dazu sagen! aber wer hatte hatte die schon?)
Danach also wieder Wasser raus und Steilhänge mörteln?  Ich würde ja gerne darauf verzichten den Teich 1x komplett mit Leitungswasser voll laufen zu lassen! Wenn der Mörtel anknackst wegen Folienbiegung ist nicht so schlimm oder? Ich hab leider keine Ahnung.

(4) Substrat:
Ich habe den Vorschlag hier gelesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14512
###############################################
In reine Pflanzenteiche gehört Verlegesand, also feinster Sand mit 20 bis 30 % braunem Lehmanteil. Beziehen kann man diesen Sand - ggf. unter anderem Handelsnamen - bei vielen Baustoffhändlern, aber oft auch sehr billig bei Kiesgruben und Kiesbaggereien (ist oft sogar ausgesprochen billig, da “Abfall”).

In Teiche mit Fischen gehört nicht allzu feiner Sand bis zur Körnung 2 mm. Dieser ist ebenfalls für Schwimmteiche geeignet. 
###############################################
Frage: Wirbelt das nicht zu stark auf wegen dem Lehmanteil?? und wenn ja wie lange, wenn man mal in den Teich schreiten muss. Ein paar Sekunden wäre OK, aber nicht Stunden bis es sich wieder setzt.
Wie bekomme ich meine Wunschfarbe hin`?   und soll ich dieses Substrat auch in den Mörtel schmieren bei der Steilwandmodellierung?

*Sonstige Fragen:*
(5) Was muss ich meinen Unterwasserbewohnern bieten und wie kann ich dabei den Teich in dieser sand/ockerfarbige Farbtonung halten?


So ich hoffe das ich alles reingepackt habe und Grüsse erstmal alle. Weitere Fragen werde ich weiter Nummerieren für Überblick und Bezug.
Alle Kommentare, die mir irgendwie weiterhelfen sind herzlich willkommen.
Ich werde das ganze auch noch mit Fotos bestücken (geht jetzt im Moment leider nicht).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Michael,

na da hast du ja einiges vor.

Das mit dem __ Blutweiderich hast du dir auch gründlich überlegt ? Der breitet sich extrem aus wenn du ihn nicht in töpchen pflanzt, er verdrängt die anderen Plantz und dann kriegst du den kaum noch wech. ich hatte die gelbe variante...

warum willst du denn so extreme steilwände machen, ich denke wenn du einen naturteich haben möchtest dann sollte der doch flach reingehen ? oder hab ich was falsch verstanden ?

ich bin mal auf deine bilder gespannt, vorher kann ich hierzu nicht viel an meinung abgeben


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hi Michael

Herzlich Willkommen

Bei deinem Wunsch alles in Ocker, da sehe ich Grün. 

Alle Seitenwände und Aufbauten werden später, wenn der Teich gut eingefahren ist, ungefähr so aussehen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=156256#post156256


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Danke, mit den Pflanzen hab ich noch nicht viel überlegt kommt aber sehr bald.  Das ist im Moment nicht Prio, sondern eher die kurzfristigen Fragen. Hmm, wäre schade, wenn ich aus diesem Grund auf diese Pflanze verzichten müsste, denn sie wird überall empfohlen. Ja, ich habe viel vor, aber ich denke das anstrengste ist ja schon geschafft ! 
Der Teich ist schon betoniert. Da wird nichts mehr geändert am Relief.  Aber mal ehrlich. Wer hat denn einen Teich, wo es nur maximal 25° nach unten abfällt überall und somit kein Sediment/Substrat wegrutschen kann?

@wp-3D:
Also da fällt mir aber schnell die ganze NG-Werbung ein und die von den anderen Herstellern wo Antigrünheit garantiert wird. 
....Ausserdem war das was ich in Südfrankreich gesehen habe ja völlig grünfrei am Rand. So schnell gebe ich da nicht auf.
EDIT:
Dein Molchfoto gefällt mir sehr gut!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=6468&catid=member&imageuser=1466
Und der Boden ist auch nicht grün


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Servus Michael

Herzlich Willkommen  



> Das Teichloch ist ausgehoben und aufgrund der Wetterschwankungen wurde es mit einer Betonschicht ausgekleidet .....





> 5 Meter Bachlauf kommt auch. Ich wäre aber bereit Filter und UV-elektronik einzubauen, wenn es denn sein muss (Dies ist gleichzeitig auch ne Frage an Euch).


Da du ja vielleicht "Technik" gebrauchen wirst  hast du einen Bodenablauf/Skimmer vorgesehen, bevor ihr die Betonschicht aufgetragen habt  .



> Der Teich soll eine sand/ockerfarbige Gesamt-Tonung erhalten und auch so bleiben!


Wird meines erachtens sehr schwer. Um einen techniklosen Teich zu "betreiben" braucht er viele Pflanzen. Dadurch wird der "Wüstenähnliche" Charakter verloren gehen. Bei Technik am Teich wäre es Vorteilhaft gewesen die Verrohrung (Bodenablauf und Skimmer) schon vorher unter der Betonschicht zu verbauen. Jetzt im nachhinein wirds schon schwieriger und "Tarnen" ist angesagt.

Zu deinen Fragen:
Zu 1) kann ich nix sagen, da keine Erfahrung damit
Zu 2+3+4) Dieser Link gibt sehr gut Auskunft darüber (ist ein bisschen lang, aber eine super Beschreibung)
Zu 5) So natürlich wie möglich gestalten (die Natur kopieren)


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

@Digicat:
Klar, eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf ist natürlich geplant. Einen Skimmer hatte ich nicht eingeplant bislang. wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich da immer ein bischen Bedenken, dass durch solche Geräte die ganzen Larven kaputt gehen. Diese Angst kann man mir gerne nehmen, wenn das nicht stimmen sollte. Aber wieso brauche ich einen Bodenabaluf, wenn ich keine grosse Fische rein lasse?

Viele Pflanzen und wüstenfarbenähnliche Grund- und Wandfarbe sind für mich kein Widerspruch.

Der Beton war und ist 'nur' dazu da die Steine endgültig verschwinden zu lassen und das hat super geklappt 
Wir können gerne noch eine Schicht auftragen


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo michael,




> - Der Teich soll eine sand/ockerfarbige Gesamt-Tonung erhalten und auch so bleiben


so könnte es aussehen:
 




> Dazu wollte ich Vlies300 benutzen wie das hier in dem anscheinend sehr populären Beitrag schon geschildert wurde ...



ich hab so was genommen: unkrautvlies - rolle ca. 3,99€ (lidl)
 

mit dem vlies (vorher in zement getaucht) hab ich den ganzen teich ausgelegt und dann mit sand beworfen, ähnlich wie beim modelieren von bergen auf ner spielzeugeisenbahn

bevor du wasser einlässt sollte das ganze ausgehärtet sein da sonst der ph-wert leicht nach oben gehen kann  - mir ergings so.

algen werden sich aber mit der zeit doch festsetzen - ist halt nur ein teich


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Servus

Einen Bodenablauf würde ich in heute gebaute Teiche überall vorsehen  
er erleichtert die Reinigung des Grundes erheblich  
Er saugt die am bodenliegenden Algen, Pflanzenreste etc. weg und dadurch bleibt das ursprünlich geplante Aussehen erhalten. Bei Teichen mit Besatz (was du ja nicht ausschließt) saugt er zusätzlich auch die Ausscheidungen der Fische ab, was der Wasserqualität nicht abträglich ist  

Sowohl beim Bodenablauf wie auch beim Skimmer brauchst du keine Angst haben das sich allzuviele Kleinstlebewesen hinein verirren.
1.) Wird der Bodenablauf (in deinem Fall) nur zur Reinigung kurzfristig aktiviert
2.) Der Skimmer sollte zwar ständig laufen um den Oberflächen Schmutz abzusaugen, aber selbst __ Wasserläufer wurden bei mir am Ex-Teich nicht mit hinein gesaugt.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

@Mitch:
Klasse, das mit dem in Zement tauchen ist ja ne tolle Idee. Wie hast Du sichergestellt, dass die Rückseite frei bleibt und wie hast Du es an die Folie gepappt?   Die LIDL-Vlies werde ich wohl nicht bekommen jetzt.  Ich hatte an eine weitere Rolle Vlies300 gedacht. Ich hoffe das klappt!

Das würde ja heissen: Noch kein Wasser rein vor dem Mörteln oder zementieren? (Dieser Punkt ist für mich im Moment ganz wichtig, weil unser Teichbauer da ne andere Meinung hat!)

Hat die Folie sich denn schon ohne den ganzen Wasserdruck genügend geformt ??

@Digicat:
Ok, Bodenablauf kommt mit rein. Danke! 
Das versteh ich nun also also Beginn der ganzen Filteranlage?  Oder ist die Filterung ein extra Rohr?

Den Skimmer möchte ich erst mal weg lassen. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Bekommst du eine eingeschweißte Folie oder aus einem Stück ?

Sorry, hast ja im Startposting eh schon geschrieben


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo michael,



> Wie hast Du sichergestellt, dass die Rückseite frei bleibt


 macht nix wenn der zement duchweicht.




> wie hast Du es an die Folie gepappt?


 ich habs mit "nix" festgepappt - einfach nur bis zum rand - wenn später sand oder kies drauf ist und der zement fest ist rutscht eh nix mehr



> Hat die Folie sich denn schon ohne den ganzen Wasserdruck genügend geformt ??


 wenn etwas hohlräume dahinter sind macht auch nix, denn die füllen sich später sowieso mit wasser, verlegen sollte man die folie möglichst mit wenig falten, 

die folien-falten siehst du später sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs mit "nix" festgepappt - einfach nur bis zum rand - wenn später sand oder kies drauf ist und der zement fest ist rutscht eh nix mehr


Also das muss ich mir überlegen. Dann müsste ich wirklich den ganzen Teich bevliesen und so mit Sand bewerfen wie Du es gemacht hast. 
Der Vorteil wär natürlich ein einheitlicher Look und kein harter Übergang zu den Stellen ohne Vlies. Hmmmmmmmmmm. Ich muss nachdenken.....




			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> wenn etwas hohlräume dahinter sind macht auch nix, denn die füllen sich später sowieso mit wasser, verlegen sollte man die folie möglichst mit wenig falten,
> 
> die folien-falten siehst du später sowieso nicht mehr



Schön das ich mir offensichtlich zuviele gedanken mache.
DAs Vlies kommt in einer 50 Meterrolle, die Breite hab ich auf 1,5 Meter gewählt (könnte ich noch ändern auf 3 Meter breite)

Hmm, ich hab ja jetzt ein Betonbecken.  Da sind die Hohlräume auch egal?
Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ich mir ein erstes Vollaufen mit Wasser sparen kann.    Dann war die Anmeldung hier schon bare Münze wert ^^


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Ja ist der Beginn. Wenn du schon einen Bodenablauf einbaust, dann mach "Nägel mit Köpfe" und plane einen Skimmer auch gleich mit ein.

Kommen halt zwei Rohre zum Filter.

Sollten aber KG/HT 110er Rohre sein.

Bodenablauf und Skimmer

Dein Filter sollte dann auch in Schwerkraft ausgeführt sein


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo michael,




> Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ich mir ein erstes Vollaufen mit Wasser sparen kann. Dann war die Anmeldung hier schon bare Münze wert



ja, ich denke das wasser kannst du dir sparen


edit: so hat es ausgesehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/153704/0


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Michael, in diesem Link (Beitrag #6) habe ich die wichtigsten planungstechnischen Erstmaßnahmen aufgelistet.
Ließ dir das mal durch


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo michael,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, aber warum ist denn da schon Wasser drin, obwohl man die Folie noch sieht? 4. Bild von oben


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo michael,

das was du auf dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bild siehst ist vlies mit zement und sand + ganz am rand ist kunstrasen - ebenfalls mit zement getänkt


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

okay, es sah so aus, als wenn der Sand auf dem Vlies nicht mehr so richtig dran pappt


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo michael,

nimm doch mal ein kleines stück vlies und verschmier es mit zement, streu sand o.ä. drauf und lass es aushärten. ein bisschen von dem gestreuten geht immer ab aber das macht nix

dann wirst du sehen wie dein teich aussehen könnte. um zu testen wie sich der ph wert verhält würde ich raten das ganze in einen eimer wasser zu legen und abwarten. vorher und nach einigen tagen ph wert messen und du weist was sache ist.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Michael, in diesem Link (Beitrag #6) habe ich die wichtigsten planungstechnischen Erstmaßnahmen aufgelistet.
> Ließ dir das mal durch



Ich habe nun ein wenig gelesen und nun  folgende Anmerkungen:

- Nährstoff reiches Wasser:  Es soll ja eben nicht nährstoffreich sein, weil es dann die Algen stark fördert. Daher möchte ich auch zusehen, dass ich möglichst gar nicht dünge und das ganze mager halte. Ich hoffe das klappt.

- hier wird eingestanden, dass Lehm einen Tag braucht um sich abzusetzen. Das dauert zu lange.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/26
Was gäbe es denn für ne Alternative für mein Projekt?  Vielleicht Vogelsand ?  (ihr könnt gerne lachen, aber das ist mir gerade einfach so eingefallen  )

@Mitch: danke für den Tip!


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Servus Michael

Ein paar Worte zu nährstoffreichen Wasser:

Das ist eine Gradwanderung, keine Nährstoffe im Wasser würde bedeuten das auch die Pflanzen keine Nährstoffe zu Wachstum finden. Folge, sie wachsen nicht bzw. gehen ein.
Zu viele Nährstoffe wieder fördern das Algenwachstum.

Hier einen Mittelweg zu finden ist sehr schwer.

Was wollte ich, die Pflanzen sollte üppig wachsen. Daher wählte ich diese Variante und nahm die Algen in Kauf.

Nährstoffarme Teiche gibts eigentlich nicht. Selbst das Wasser zum einlassen in den Teich ist schon mit Nährstoffen behaftet. Wenn du Pflanzen am Teich hast mußt du sämtliche abgestorbenen Teile akkurat aus dem Teich entfernen, sonst werden sie wieder zu Nährstoffen. Alles was der Wind in den Teich befördert, mußt du auch akkurat entfernen.

Also du siehst es ist fast unmöglich einen Teich Nährstoffarm zu halten.

Und vorallem es widerspricht der Natur. Oder hast du schon einen natürlichen Teich gesehen wo es keine Algen gibt. Ich nicht.

Warum dauert dir das setzen von Lehm zu lange  

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß dein Teich wenn er einmal befüllt sein wird, gleich in dem von dir gewünschten Aussehen zu sein hat und das es sich in den nächsten Jahren auch nicht verändert  

Von diesem Gedanken kannst dich verabschieden.

Ein Teich ist immer im Umbruch. Er verändert sich ständig. Lies dich hier durchs Forum.

Das erste was passieren kann/wird ist das du eine Algenblüte nach der Erstbefüllung bekommst.

Diese dauert in der Regel 4-6 Wochen je nach Jahreszeit. Kann aber auch passieren wenn die Neubefüllung in die kalte Jahrzeit fällt das sie nicht auftritt, aber im Frühjahr ist sie dann da.

Ein guter Rat.

Geduld ist das oberste Gebot eines Teichbesitzers.


----------



## simon (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo micha
die meisten antworten haste in der pn.
hier mal noch einige generelle dinge aus meiner sichtweise.
gegen ein aufwirbeln hilft auch eine abdeckung des lehmhaltigen sandes durch z.b. wie bei mir kiesel oder einen sand ohne lehmanteil(sandsteinbruchsand0-2mm körnung)
natürlich sind dann gründelnde fische tabu für den teich.
skimmer würde ich empfehlen um alles eingewehde aus dem teich/oberfläche zu entfernen.

naja bodenablauf find ich nicht so unbedingt erforderlich,denn ohne entsprechende stömung/teichgrundbewegung bleibt auch da vieles liegen.
aber das ist wohl ansichtsache.

anzumerken wäre noch das auf der rauen sandoberfläche auch dreck hängenbleibt(bei mir 90% vom fischkot und pflanzenteile ) was aber mit nem kescher leicht zu entfernen ist.

auch mit den nährstoffen ist sone sache
ohne fische wird das wohl nicht so ein riesen problem,was pflanzen nicht regeln könnten.
bei mir ging es mit kleinen fischen recht gut hatte eigentlich keine grossen probleme  ausser im frühling
gruss simon


----------



## schrope (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Micha,

Du stehst vor dem gleichen Problem wie ich vor ein paar Wochen.
Nun habe ich mit Hilfe dieses Forums folgendes geschafft.
Siehe hier in meinem Thread, bei Beitrag#70 findest du Bilder von meiner Mörtelung! 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17038/page-7  

Bitte Bilder einstellen!!!!


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Tja, superschlechte NAchrichten für zwischendurch.
Heute sollte die folie gekauft werden und beim Abrollen im shop wurde ein fettes Loch sichtbar.
Die ganze Planung die Folie und das Vlies auszulegen morgen ist damit erstmal im eimer 

Genug Zeit dann für Bilder heute abend und weitere Gedanken,z.B. zum Substrat  (wo ist eigentlich toller Steinbruch in NRW/Eifel ?  ) und Ufermattenplatzierung....


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo, da bin ich wieder. auch mit ersten Bildern endlich!!
zur Zeit lese ich viel zum Thema Moorbeet, da ich mit der Folie ja eh warten muss.
Die ganze Zeit lese ich sehr vielzum Thema (ca. 30 Links schon durch).

Sehr interessant finde ich die Möglichkeit *Wasser für das Moorbeet aus dem Teich zu speisen*! Das wäre eine tolle Lösung für mich.
Diese Variante mit dem Überbruckungsschlauch hier habe ich nirgendwo anders gefunden!
http://www.moorbeet.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=48
In Büchern wird oft gesagt, dass überhaupt keine Verbindung zum Teich bestehen soll, wegen den Nährstoffen. Nun weiss ich nicht so recht, was ich machen soll.
Ich wollte ein Moorbeet links unten im Bild1 anlegen da wo der Spaten liegt als äusserer Randund Folie UND (verbunden) entlang des Weges in diesem Graben
Überblick:
 
 
Graben für Moorbeet
 
 
Im Graben entlang des Weges habe ich nur 20cm tiefe. Wenn ich da einen unterirdischen Bewässerungsschlauch legen soll oder Wasserspeicher bekomme ich Platzprobleme (klar, ich kann evtl. abwechselnd Wasserspeicher und Pflanzen setzen und die Moor-Pflanzen haben ja alle flache Wurzeln glaube ich)

Im Bereich des Spatens (Bild 1) kann ich noch tiefer buddeln buddeln, keine Frage. Da hab ich dass Tiefenproblem nicht und die Folie soll auch bis dortr hin gehen.

Fragen:
(6) Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man auf die Wasserspeicher verzichten, wenn man per Verbindungsschlauch Wasser aus dem Teich holt.
Läuft dann u.U. kein Torf in den Teich?
(7) Wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit per Ufermatte oder so Wasser aus dem Teich ins Mossbeet zu saugen?
(8) Die Frage ist auch, wie ich generell die Abrenzung zwischen Teich und Moosbeet gestalten soll.
(8a) Also entweder so lassen wie es ist (Die Teichfolie geht natürlich über den jetzigen Betonwall drüber bis hin zum Wegand und wird unter den Pflastersteinen angebracht/hochgezogen die dazu kurz ausgebaut werden)
(8b) Mit irgendeiner Matte oder Vlies über die Betonbegrenzung für Wasseraustausch sorgen oder
(8c) Mit der Schlauchverbindung wie in der rechten Abbildung der Skizze für Wasseraustausch sorgen! Wenn ja, wieviele Schläuche brauche ich und wo sollen sie hin?
http://www.moorbeet.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=48

(9) Zusatzfrage (betrifft nicht Moosbeet):
Soll ich die Wälle in der 2 Stufe noch höher ziehen damit die Bepflanzung nicht in die Tiefe abrutscht oder reicht es? Die Sumpfzonen hab ich vorsichthalber mal höher modelliert.
 

Ich danke Euch erneut! Dieses mal gehts an die Moorexperten. Das mörteln ist natürlich nicht aufgehoben ;-)


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Servus Michael

Ein Spitzen Thread bezüglich Moorbeet. Zwar etwas größer als dein geplanter, bin aber sicher der läßt die "Machart" gut erkennen.

Und Dieser noch, nicht weniger Aufschlußreich


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Danke, ich glaube das Thema scheint nicht so populär zu sein.
Ich denke ich werde das Verfahren mit dem Verbindungsschlauch zwischen Moosbeet und Teich  umsetzen. Der Teich soll ja eh nährstoffarm werden. Ein paar Wasserspeicher werde ich zusätzlich setzen, wobei ich mich frage, ob das noch nötig ist.

Wo ich auch noch eine Ratschlag gebrauchen könnte ist, was für Schläuche man nehmen sollte und wieviele davon integriert werden sollten (Abstand von Rohr zu Rohr)

Zu (9) würde ich mir auch noch eine Empfehlung wünschen. Die Wälle noch höher ziehen auf der Unterwasserstufe?

P.S. Ich finds ein bischen schade, dass man Beiträge nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr editieren kann. Hier und da findet man trotz Vorschau dann doch mal kleine Fehlerchen.


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Michael,

leider erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht, wie hoch bisher der Wall (Frage 9) ist...
Ich würde meinen, wenn die Stufen leicht nach hinten geneigt sind und der Wall noch 5-10cm hoch ist, reicht dies völlig...

Fragen zu einem Moorbeet sind hier einfach etwas, wie soll ichs sagen?, schlecht platziert. :? 
Kaum einer der Moorbeet-Besitzer (wir haben einige, die ein eigenes haben) wird hier unter *"Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo!"* nach solchen Fragen suchen. Und alles zu lesen kann man bei >200Beiträgen täglich auch von keinem Verlangen.
Sollten also noch Fragen offen sein, dann entkopple sie von hier, stell sie mit aussagekräftiger Überschrift (Moorbeet sollte drin vorkommen) neu. 

Wie sind denn die zu erwartenden Wasserwerte bezüglich Härte? Moorbeetpflanzen vertragen kein hartes = kalkhaltiges Wasser...

[OT]Was das Editieren angeht. Die 1h Editierzeit ist ein Kompromiss zwischen dem "Risiko", dass Leute ihre gesamten Beiträge leerlöschen (aus welchem Grund auch immer) oder plötzlich genau das Gegenteil hineinschreiben = damit so manches Thema völlig zerreißen/ad absurdum führen und dem Wunsch der User, Schreibfehler ausbügeln zu können.[/OT]


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo
kennst Du den   ?

mfG


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> kennst Du den   ?
> 
> mfG



Grins  !  Unglaublich aber war, in diesem Beitrag war ich gerade am lesen und wollte Dich auch gerade dazu befragen, wenn ich nicht im letzten Moment hier nochmal gelesen hätte!!  Ja, ich 'kenne' den Beitrag und vor allem die Abbildung.

Allerdings lässt der Beitrag offen, ob das mit den Schläuchen wirklich so gut funktioniert, denn der Stefan hat sich ja für die 'Eimervariante' entschieden, was er am Ende ausführlich dokumentiert hat.

Was würdet ihr mir denn raten?   Kleine Schläuche und zusätzlich ein paar Wasserspeicher?

@Anett: ja, Du hast Recht und das habe ich mir schon gedacht.  Ich könnte dazu den Beitrag den Karsten verlinkt hat vielleicht nochmal uppen. Die Überschrift kann ich leider nicht ändern. Mit dem Moorbeet hat sich erst später ergeben.
Ja, der Wall ist knapp 5cm hoch. Allerdings hab ich mir irgendwie gemekrt, dass die Sumpfzone 10-20 cm tief sein soll. Allerdings würde ich mich über tips  freuen, die man diesen abgebildeten Bereich bepflanzen könnte, sodass es bei einem Wall von 5cm nicht überschwappt!
Wegen den Wasserwerten werde ich mich erkundigen.


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo

denkbar wäre doch auch eine ganz einfache Methode
überlauf vom Teich ins Moorbeet und noch ein paar Zentimeter niedriger einen Überlauf vom Mooorbeet ins Nichts  

dann kann nie Wasser zurücklaufen und es ist absolut betriebssicher

den Wasserspeicher im Moorbeet muss man sowieso machen 
nur dauerhaft stehend nass bildet sich dass notwendige Milieu 
je größer desto besser ! 

deshalb hat Stefan zusätzlich zum großen Speicher noch eine automatische Nachspeisung. Das was bei Dir der Teich übernehmen soll  
der Klimawandel arbeitet aber gegen Dich !  
 

mfG


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

endlich gings weiter heute!  

So, heute gibts nach längerem endlich mal neue Bilder quasi als Anschluss.

Heute gings los mit dem vermörteln mit Trass und Farbpigmenten.
Zuerst aber hab ich einen grossen Schritt fotomässig nachzuholen, nämlich die erste Vlies300-Schicht an dem Tag als die Folie kam im *August *...und dann natürlich die Folienverlegung hinterher, was wirklich flott ging mit 4 Leuten (war aber ganz schön schwer das Ding zu tragen vom Wagen)

Nun also erstmal die Augustfotos:
Also, Vlies rein - direkt am Wegrand soll später ein Moorbeet rein, welches hinten am Überlauf dann noch breiter wird:
 
andere Sicht:
 
hat Spass gemacht:
 
Klasse Vliessteppich. Wollten schon Picknick machen da drin :-D
 
Folie rein, linke Hälfte:
 
Folie rein, rechte Hälfte - 1mm Oasefol:
 
#####################################
nun die MÖRTEL-Fotos von Heute, 22. Sep. 2008:

3x Betoneimer sind schon angerührt. Einen Eimer fertig zu machen dauert leider länger als mir lieb ist. Zuvor haben wir erst mal 3 Stunden den Teich sauber gemacht, sodass es erst mittags richtig los ging. Bin froh, dass es heute endlich mit diesem Schritt weiterging. ....Aus verschiedenen Gründen gabs ne einmonatige Pause leider. 

 

da stehen die Farbpigmente. Die Tüte (hab 3 Stück davon) ist NG-ockerbraun. Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, daß es nicht ausreicht und hatte noch einen Naturbaustoffhändler ausgemacht, der noch ein paar Pigmente von einer anderen Firma hatte. Ausserdem wollte ich nicht alles im NG-einheitsocker haben, sondern die ockertöne ganz leicht varrieren. Hauptptoblem des Tages war (schon klar, dass dies eher ein Luxusproblem ist):
Wieviel Farbpigmente sollten wir nun in so einen Betoneimer hineingeben?
wir entschieden uns für 5 gross gehäufte Esslöffel. Der Esslöffel war was grösser, sodass ich denke, dass das ca. 10 normal gehäufte Eßlöffel waren.
Sehr unbefriedigend war die Tatsache, dass sich der Zement kaum verfärbt hatte. Wir dachten jedoch 5 Löffel müssen echt reichen, sonst kommen wir nicht hin und ausserdem schiessen wir über die Naturagart-Anleitung hinaus:
500gr für 25m²

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man das richtig macht?
Ich kann mir erst morgen anschauen wie das Ergebnis ist, weil das ganze ja trocknen muss.
Zur Not muss nochmal ne Farbschicht drüber!

Hier möchte ich mal ganz klar sagen, dass es ja wohl >nicht< stimmt, dass eine 2. Schicht Zement nur dann auf die erste Zementschicht aufgetragen kann, wenn die erste noch feucht ist! Der erfahrene Betonbaukollege meinte:
'Woher hast Du denn dieses Märchen gehört?'
Schliesslich schafften wir heute eh nur einen Teil und ich bin froh, dass man später einfach weitermachen kann. Woher kommt die These, dass die 2. Schicht nicht mit der ersten binden soll?  Das muss wohl an der Zementart liegen....
 

 

Da ist sie nun die eher dunkelgraue Pampe. Und das soll morgen hellocker sein? wie im NG-Katalog?  Wollen wirs hoffen. Denn der Trass ohne Pigmente ist richtig weiss, wenns trocken ist. Oder haben wir hier schon was falsch gemacht?
     

Bischen Struktur rein mit der Bürste und Mörtelbrocken 'plattkehren'. Extra mit Bewegungsunschärfe fotografiert. Wir haben entschieden erstmal *keinen Sandbewerfungsvorgang* durchzuführen, sondern schauen uns das ganze erstmal an, wenns trocken ist.
 

 
Ich habe den Ratschlag aufgegriffen hier, wonach Armierungsgewebe in die unteren Regionen eingebracht wird und wo ich denke, dass ich da relativ viel im Teich treten werde.
 

mehr haben wir heute leider nicht geschafft. Ich denke wir schaffen morgen mehr und werden hoffentlich am Mittwoch fertig. Allerdings ist die Wettervorhersage nicht so toll. Habe das ganze auch für diese Nacht abgedeckt!

Da war der grosse Stein drauf steht, das wird übrigens der ca. 5 Meter lange Bachlauf. Nicht sehr breit, aber besser als gar nichts...
 

 

Na, was meint Ihr?  Ihr könnte natürlich gerne noch ein paar Ratschläge geben. Ausserdem interessiert mich der richtige Umgang mit den Pigmenten.

P.S.:
-wir haben dieses Vlies nicht weiter aufgerauht! es ging ohne. Ich finde unser Vlies besonders cool. Zum einen ist es viel preiswertiger als die NG-Lösung (ist ja echt Wucher was das da bei denen kostet!! 10 Euro pro m² und damit doppelt so teuer wie die Folie!!)
-auch an den steilen Hängen pappt es super, was ich nicht gedacht hätte.
-wir haben mit den blossen Handschuhhänden das Zeug ans Vlies gedrückt.
-eine Schicht reicht wohl. Verhältnis war 1:3 (Zement:Sand)


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

so,
ich pfeiffe mich jetzt im Moment selber mal zurück. Ich hab bei NG angerufen weil ich mit der jetzigen Farbe nicht zufrieden bin (auch wenn es noch feucht ist) und das hat folgende Konsquenzen:

-die gewünschte Farbe wirds bei uns nicht geben wegen dem zu dunklen Trass. Es sieht aus dann wie 'Kuh********'. Wir hätten WEISSZEMENT nehmen müssen. Ich habe wohl zu oft TRASS hier im Forum gelesen. Hätte mehr im NG-Forum lesen müssen.
http://forum.naturagart.de/componen...nc,view/id,6064/catid,6/limit,6/limitstart,6/

-wir machen jetzt erst mal OHNE Pigmente weiter
-Danach kommt eine Dichtschlämme rein, wo wir die Pigmente wieder eingeben können. Wir sind nämlich nicht in der Lage auf die schnelle Weisszement im Raum PLZ 50 zu besorgen solange es noch feucht ist (falls das jemand anders sieht bitte melden!). 
Das ganze muss nämlich dann doch auf die 1. Schicht verarbeitet werden solange sie feucht ist.

also viel action hier im moment leider ....
Ich bin wieder im Garten...


----------



## Kolja (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Michael,



> Hier möchte ich mal ganz klar sagen, dass es ja wohl >nicht< stimmt, dass eine 2. Schicht Zement nur dann auf die erste Zementschicht aufgetragen kann, wenn die erste noch feucht ist! Der erfahrene Betonbaukollege meinte:
> 'Woher hast Du denn dieses Märchen gehört?'



Du arbeitest aber auch mit Vlies und viel dickerem Auftrag und, soweit ich nach den Bildern beurteilen kann, auch nicht mit so dünnflüssiger Mörtelmatsche.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall gute Erfahrungen mit Verbundmatte und der nass-in-nass-Methode gemacht und weiß nicht, ob deine obige Aussage auf die nach Naturagart vorgeschlagene Arbeitsweise zutrifft.

Jetzt hast du ja an allen möglichen Stellen hier geschrieben. Aber zu dem Taschenfalten. Ich bin ja froh, dass ich nicht nicht einzige bin, die sich damit überfordert gefühlt hat.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

@Kolja:
wie dick ist denn die Schicht auf der Verbundmatte bei Dir? Man muss ja schliesslich auch treten können ohne dass es durchkracht!  Also mit ein paar Millimeterchen Dicke kanns ja eigentlich nicht reichen.


----------



## Kolja (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Michael,

meine Schicht ist max. 1 cm dick und ich bin zufrieden und durchkrachen tut nichts.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

ok, dann hab ich ungefähr die gleiche dicke. Vielleicht noch etwas dicker.

Wir machen jetzt die Schicht mit Trass fertig und wenn da ganze trocken ist, wirds mit einer speziellen (nach vielem rumtelefonieren) Dichtschlämme nochmals ausgekleidet.
Die Farbe trage ich dann lasurmässig auf. so hab ich mir das sowieso gewünscht. Diesen Weg (Trass+Dichtschlemme) ist wohl noch nie jemand gegangen (zumindest hab ich nicht davon gelesen und ich lese sehr viel), aber wir haben eh keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hätten WEISSZEMENT nehmen müssen. Ich habe wohl zu oft TRASS hier im Forum gelesen. Hätte mehr im NG-Forum lesen müssen....



Hey,..

hmm.. eigentlich ist das klar,.. steht auch oft in den Anleitungen von NG und in der Mörtelanleitung von NG.

Das das sogut läuft liegt sicher am billigem Vlies weil das schön "offenporig" ist.

Das "teure" Vlies900 für drunter finde ich aber trotzdem sicherer,.. (o.k. bei dir war es ja eh schon ein komplette Betonschale)  

Die "erste Schicht" bei NG Verbundmatte wir mit 1:1 sehr flüssig eingebracht und erst danach 1:3 drauf gebappt.
Wenn man nur mit 1:3 arbeitet, kann man natürlich auch nacherh noch was drauf schmieren,..

Die Gefahr besteht halt, dass solche Schichten erst wirklich ab 2cm stabil sind, und ohne Netz (oder halt Verbundmattenfasern) können nacher
Teilchen abplatzen,..
Ich weiss ja nicht wieviel dein Vlies wirklich "aufsaugt"...

Wird sich leider immer erst nach 2 Winter zeigen,...

Ansonsten sieht es sehrgut aus  

Was die Farbe angeht,.. ich wollte erst Weisszement kaufen,.. der kostet aber 10Euro der Sack (!!) und konnte auch nirgends aufgetrieben werden.
Ich habe eine Ecke mal mit "normalen" Zement und die andere mit Trass gemacht,.. nach 5 Tagen und Wasserfüllung waren genau bei der
reinen Zementecke lauter weisser Ausblühstreifen,..

also meiner Meinung nach ist Trass auf jedenfall besser, lieber etwas mehr Farbe kaufen.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Danke,
mitlerweile bin ich auch schon wieder zufriedener. Heute oder morgen wirds fertig sein mit Trass. Die Farbe ist in der Tat eher dunkel geblieben. gut, dass ich aufgehört hatte die schönen Farb-Pigmente reinzupfeffern.
Ist schon der Hammer wieviele Schichten der Teich am Ende hat. Ich zähl nochmal auf:

10. Teichwasser -lol
9. Dichtschlemme II mit Farbpigmenten
8. Dichtschlemme I
7. Trass 1,5 - 2cm (zur Zeit im Bau)
6. Hier und da Armierung
5. Vlies300
4. Kautschuk-Folie 1mm
3. Vlies300
2. Betonschale
1. Erdboden

Das ganze ist schon unabreissbar )))
Dichtschlemme ist übrigens auch nicht billig, aber was solls. Darauf kommts jetzt nicht mehr an.

Das verwendete Vlies ist wirklich super. DAs nehme ich immer zum Streichen als Schutz des Fussbodens. Klar, ohne Betonschale würd ichs wohl nicht nehmen.
-Auf die Folie ankleben hab ich auch weggelassen. Es hat geklappt.

Ich kann dann erst im Oktober pflanzen. Na wer weiss, was das wieder für NAchteile mit sich bringt. ....

P.S. Auf den Fotos bin ich übrigens nicht zu sehen, weil ich ja die Fotos gemacht hab.


----------



## schrope (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hi Michael!

Dichtschlämme mit Pigmenten auf die Mörtelschicht???
Was soll das bringen, ausser das es schweine teuer ist??
Ausserdem ist die Dichtschlämme auch nicht weiß, sondern noch dunkel grauer als der Trass und dann wird auch wieder nichts mit deiner Farbe........


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael!
> 
> Dichtschlämme mit Pigmenten auf die Mörtelschicht???
> Was soll das bringen, ausser das es schweine teuer ist??
> Ausserdem ist die Dichtschlämme auch nicht weiß, sondern noch dunkel grauer als der Trass und dann wird auch wieder nichts mit deiner Farbe........



Es gibt weisse Dichtschlämme und sogar ockerfarbene.
Es muss wieder hell werden. 

Oder gibts ne bessere Idee?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hi Ho,

schau mal auf die Verpackung bzw. nach den Inhaltsstoffen der Dichtschlämme. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit meine Haustrockenlegung mit dem Zeuch gemacht, ich glaub da war dieses Umweltgefährdendschild drauf - somit wies ich nicht ob dass dann so gut zum verwenden ist.   

Als Haltevlies hatte ich damals Panzervlies von MEM bei Hornb*ch gekauft.

Mit nem Quast kannst du das Zeuch besser aufbringen als mit nem Handfeger.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Ja, ich hatte auch bedenken mit der Verwendung. Hab mich beim Hersteller erkundigt. Auf jeden Fall mehrfach auspülen (hoffentlich regnets), Wasser drin stehen lassen und PH-Test.
Wie kann ich denn weitere Schadstoff-Tests machen?  Selbsttest und draus trinken? :-D
Von welchem Hersteller war denn deine Schlämme?  Meine wird wohl von Tubag sein.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

ich habe heute dann auch wieder weiter geschichtet  

Ich habe auch "geschlämmt" aber eher auf natürlicherweise..
ich habe mir 30kg gemahlenen Lehm gekauft,.. klebt schön und ist wunterbar braun,
Grund: bei uns gibt es nur gewaschenen Rheinsand ohne Lehm (und da hält nix)

Habe heute die ersten Planzen mit dem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch "festgemörtelt" :crazy  
(wäre mal interesant, ob der Lehm auch Beton färben könnte  )

Meine Schichten:
9. Sand und nun nochmal NEU Lehm
8. Ufermatte
7. Zement-Mörtel
6. Verbundmatte
5. Teichfolie
4. Vlies900
3. Vlies330
2. Beton
1. Erde

mfG. MIcha


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

hallo micha,



> wäre mal interesant, ob der Lehm auch Beton färben könnte


 ja es geht, der beton wird schön braun, es sind ja letztendlich ja auch nur farbpigmente .
da mir beim vermörteln der hangsteine der sand ausging, aber der ganze lehm vom aushub noch da war machte ich einen versuch mit dem trockenen lehm ==> schöner brauner zement, zum vlies einfärben sollte es funzen.


----------



## Martin a. B. (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo

Meines Wissens sollte man keinen Lehm zum Beton mischen, da feuchter Lehm quillt und beim Trocknen schwindet und dadurch das Betongefüge schwächt.

Aber probieren geht über studieren

gruß

Martin


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Michael,

ich hatte die Dichtschlämme der Firma MEM ausm Hornbach... die haben da allerdings ein neues programm von einer anderen Firma glaub ich.

Bei meiner Kelleraußentrockenlegung bin ich so vorgegangen:

1. überstehende Mauergrate abkloppen + mit Drahtbesen komplett säubern + Wand abwaschen

2. MEM Superhaftgrund per Drucksprüher aufbringen

3. Dichtschlämme aufbringen mit nem Quast + dann mit Kelle glätten

4. erste Schicht 2Komponenten Bitumenzeuch drauf

5. zweite Schicht 2Komponenten Bitumenzeuch drauf und Panzervlies eingearbeitet

6. Bitumenanstrichzeuch

7. Styrodur 100er draufgeklebt

--- also ich verwende vor jedem Verputzen den MEM Superhaftgrund damit der Putz eine zusätzliche Haftvermitlung bekommt - ich denke das könnte auch Sinn bei Dir machen bevor du die Schlämme aufbringst

ob es Sinn macht ein Panzervlies mit einzuarbeiten müsstest du mal nen Profi fragen, ich denke es gibt ja immer Bewegungen durch Temperaturunterschiede und das Panzervlies würde dann vor Rissen schützen


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

uff! Danke erstmal. Aber soviele Gänge stehen nicht mehr auf dem Plan. 

Der Trass ist bald 3 Wochen trocken und bisl rau. Darauf soll dann die Schlemme in max. 2 Schichten wovon die letzte die Farbpigmente bekommt.

Wieso ist denn die letzte Schicht bei Dir Styrodur ?
Superhaftgrund könnte Sinn machen Ich hoffe aber echt, dass es ohne geht, sonst nimmt der Teichbau echt kein Ende.

Im Moment ist der Bachlauf dran. Der wird echt cool !


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

na das war doch die besipielbeschichtung für meine Kelleraußenabdichtung ... meinen Teich hab ich ganz7 normal mit Vlies + Folie gebaut.

Die schwarze folie erkennt man kaum noch da sie von einer leichten, hellbräunliche Schicht überzogen ist - allerdings klebt diese nicht auf meinen im Teich befindlichen Kiessteinen, anscheinden ist die Oberfläche der Quarzsteine etwas zu glatt oder so ...

warum die schicht nur auf der folie und nicht auf den steinen hafen bleibt kann ich mir alledings nicht erklären.

ich wünsch dir viel erfolg bei deinem vorhaben und das es auch funzt und keine schichtenbilödung gibt - sonst hätte ja dein einfärben nicht viel gebracht


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Micha Wüstenoase,.

was macht das achte Weltwunder ??! 

Müsste doch jetzt fertig sein,.. gibt es ein paar neue nette "Herbstbilder"

  mfG. Micha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo,
bin nun auch wieder voll dabei den Teich fertigzustellen und habe angefangen meine graue Betonwanne mit weisser TNH-flex Trass-Naturstein-Haftschlämme flex
http://212.95.126.138/quick-mix/FMP...=142&Freigabe=quick-mix&-max=4&-skip=4&-find=

und Pigmenten (NG hellbraun) einzufärben.  

Leider ist der 1. Streich-Versuch am Ende zu hell ausgefallen. Es klappt aber gut mit der Schlämme. 
Mir ist klar, dass ich hier totales Neuland betrete mit dieser Art Färbung. Es war halt ein Fehler keinen Weisszement zu nehmen und diesen direkt zu färben.

Wieviel Pulver habt ihr denn bei der Färbung beigemischt?
Ich denke die Frage ist sehr schwer, weil euer Mörtel sicher GRAU war. Meine Schlämme hab ich extra weiss gewählt, weil ich nach der Erfahrung mit dem grauen Zement sichergehen möchte dass die Pigmente wirklich anschlagen. Allerdings muss man wirklich warten bis die gefärbte Haftschlemme trocken ist. Beim Anrühren wars viel dunkler. DAs End-Ergebnis ist mir im Moment zu hell.  Daher mal meine Umfrage an deiser Stelle.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

So, da bin ich wieder mal. Mitlerweile ist ja wieder einiges an Zeit vergangen.  Die Tatsache, dass mir zuletzt keiner geantwortet hatte zeigt, dass ich mit der Färbung des Teiches wohl Neuland betreten hatte.

*Färbung des Teiches / Zur Erinnerung:*
Ich hatte meine Teich mit Trass ausgekleidet und war über die graue Färbung überhaupt nicht begesitert. (Fotos vom tristen grau sind weiter oben)
Ich habe dann nach langem Überlegen und Rumhören mit spezieller weisser(!) Haftschlemme und Farbpigmenten (Ockergold, Umbrabgrau und das helle NG-ockerzeugs im speziellen Mix) das ganze nochmal gestrichen. Der Teich hatte dann auch genug Zeit die ganze Chemie auszuwaschen.
Mit der Färbung bin ich am Ende sehr Zart umgegangen. 
1. Färbungversuch war wie folgt: Es gab zu erst einen Anstrich mit NG-Farbpulver in dieser Haftschlemme. Danach sah das ganze MAisgelb aus. Total bescheuert und nicht mehr schön (Fotos kann ich später noch reinhängen). 
Danach bin ich das ganze dezenter angegangen und habe mir andere Pigmenten besorgt von einem Naturbaustoffhändler (hat auch lange gedauert bis ich den gefunden hatte - Bei dem gab es dann die dollsten schönen Farben).
Je nach Sonneneinfall gibts echt tolle Farbenspiele! Hier hab ich also mein Ziel erreicht:  Der Provence-Teich im Wüstenoasenstil (lol) nähert sich der Fertigstellung.

*Sand und Pflanzung:*
Habe schon angefangen mit Pflanzen. Im Moment sind auch schon 2/3 Leitungswasser drin.  Ich habe als Substrat 100% Sand genommen, weil ich nix trübendes drin haben möchte. Teilweise helfe ich fixierungsmässig mit Steinen nach und versenke auch durchsichtige Schalen im Sand, wo die Pflanzen drin sind. Das ganze mach ich von der grösse der Wurzel abhängig oder ob es eine ausbreitungsfreudige Pflanze ist.

Habe 350kg gewaschenen Sand gekauft. Viel zu teuer leider. Und?  Ich musste ich selber auch noch mal ordentlich waschen weil er trotzdem viel zu trübe war. Habe dazu am Ende den ganzen Sand in den Teich plaziert und im Teich gewaschen. Waschvorgänge an Land waren mir zu anstrengend und langwierig (Da kann man halt keine 300kg auf einmal waschen). Das waren nochmal 5 Stunden extra, aber jetzt ist das Wasser superklar bis zum Grund.
Ich möchte auch dass das so bleibt und habe auch reichlich __ Wasserpest am start. 

Zwischenfrage: Bevor ich die Wasserpest aus dem Nebenbecken in das grosse bringe. Soll ich das vielleicht mit einer Schnur bündeln?   Schwimmt bei Euch die Wasserpest überall rum? Das sähe bei mir wohl nicht so toll aus.
Das letzte Drittel Wasser kommt erst dann, wenn ich fertig bin mit den Pflanzen. Mitlerweile ist das Bild auch schon wieder veraltet, weil es schon ganz gut bepflanzt ist.






1024x768er Auflösung:
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20090727-094626-588.jpg
Volles Bild 3648 x 2736 Pixel. :
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20090726-234800-168.jpg
Hab extra die volle Auflösung mal bereitgestellt, dann seht ihr auch den Unterschied der Farbe bei Trocken und nass. Man sieht auch die Überlaufkerben links unten Bild und vielleicht auch den Bachlauf, der bei der gelben Mülltonne beginnt und beim schwarzen Schlauch links endet.
Wenn das Licht mal schöner ist, lad ich wieder was hoch. Hab schon bereut dass ich die Woche abends kein Bild gemacht hatte als der Himmel rosa war und der Teich ebenfalls eine einmalige Farbe hatte.

*Moorbeet: *
Am vorderen Rand wo die Folie noch zu sehen ist und hinter dem Livio-Eimer soll das Moorbeet hin. Weisstorf aus Aachen ist bestellt und kommt bald.
Wer also ein paar Pflanzen abgeben kann möge sich gerne melden. Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Micha,..

bin mal gespannt, wenn du 1/2 Jahr das Wasser drinnen hast, was dann noch (unter Wasser) übring geblieben ist,..

Ich hatte an Land mit NG (allerdings das dunkle Braun) kein Problem...

Was du auch noch beachten solltest, man sieht bei dir auch das Vlies über den Teichrand raushängen...
deine eingeschlämmt oberste Schicht wird niemals wasserdicht sein,..
es wird auf jedenfall seitlich Wasser gezogen,
dass führt im Sommer zu Wasserverlusten,..
und (was viel schlimmer sein wird),.. ich denke du bekommst schon nach 2-3 Jahren so manchen "Frostschaden" (mit Rissen),..
aber bis dahin werden ja viele Pflanzen und natürlich Gegebenheiten vorhanden sein,...
man macht sich manchmal auf "zuviele Gedanken",..

Sand: bei uns kauft man das immer m^3 weise beim Baustoffhandel.. da ist die Anfahrt fasst teurer als das Material 

Zeig mal bitte weitere Bilder, wenn der Teich ganz voll ist und alle Pflanzen drinnen sind,..

weiterso  mfG. Micha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hi! 
Versteh nicht so ganz.  Was meinst Du denn mit 'übrig geblieben?'
Wasser?   Farbe?  Pflanzen?

Vlies: Also ich seh nur Vlies am Moorbeet. Das wird noch abgeschnitten. Ausserdem ist das Stück Folie darunter noch ein ganzes Stück länger. Wie soll da Wasser entzogen werden`?  Anders bauen geht ja nicht.

Frostschaden:  
Also jeder der so baut hat doch als letzte 3 Schichten
Beton,
Vlies,
Folie.
Wieso soll denn jetzt bei mir Frostschaden entstehen?    Der Frostschaden bildet sich doch nur wenn 2 Betonschichten nicht zusammen verbunden haben und darin Wasser steckt.Der letzte Winter war auch ultimativ hart. Da ist nix abgeplatzt.  Haarfeine Risse gibt es hier und da schon länger. Aber die sind nicht schlimm. Ist ja noch die Folie drunter. Beton und Vlies sind ja eh wasserdurchlässig.

Naja, der Sand vom Baustoffhandel ist auch dreckig ohne Ende. Will nicht wissen, was man da dann noch waschen muss. Da hab ich natürlich auch schon geholt, aber das war dann wirklich Baustoff und nicht Teichstoff 

P.S. Ich überlege sogar das Vlies nicht abzuschneiden, damit das Moorbeet feucht bleibt mit Wasser aus dem Teich. Also so wie hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/14753&d=1184319724
Eigentlich ne gute Idee oder?  Du hast mich gerade drauf gebracht, weil ich nochmal nachdenken musste


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Hallo Micha,...

 war auch nicht bös gemeint,..  ich hätte auch erst mit den Worten starten sollen,.. 
"sieht echt prima aus",.. hast´ dir wirklich richtig viel Arbeit gemacht...

andere Aussenstehende können dass nachher sicher nicht immer genau nachempfinden,..

sorry,.. mit dem "übrig" meinte ich nur die Farbe unter Wasser,..
ich weiss, du hast dir wirklich richtig viel Gedanken und Einsatz bereitet,.. aber gucken wir wirklich mal Ende 2009 oder 2010 drauf,..
bei mir selbst wird zumindest alles grün,.. genau wie eine nackte Teichfolie auch.

Mit dem Hinweis der  Frostschäden meinte ich den Bereich, wo man optisch (aus der Ferne) das Gefühl hat, dass die letzte Zementschicht
zwar auf dem Vlies, aber doch 50% vom Vlies (als Schicht) weiterhin Vlies ist.
 
Dieses saugt sich voll Wasser und dehnt sich im Winter um 10% aus. (o.k. ist dass das Moorbeet?!)

Ich selbst habe nie Vlies (weder dass weisse 300er von NG noch anderes graues eingemörtelt),.. ich hatte nur die NG Verbundmatte.
Und bei mir sind auch Risse und Stellen, die wie ein Netz nur noch "brösselig" zusammen gehalten werden...

Ansonsten wie gesagt    mach voll,.. wir wollen Pflanzen sehen,.  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich geht in Endspurt. Darstellung, wichtige Fragen und Hallo! *

Da hast du dir ja mühe gegeben mit dem Bildausschnitt! Ja, das wird das Moorbeet. Aber nicht nur da sondern auch hinter dem grossen Betonkübel ganz links neben dem Livioeimer und den kompletten Weg entlang -->siehe Foto 4 die Rinne am Wegrand noch vor der Folie incl. der Stelle, wo der weisse Eimer drin ist.:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25

'brösselig" zusammen gehalten' , haste davon ein Foto?  Das würde ich gerne sehen.  Hmmm

'Mit dem Hinweis der Frostschäden meinte ich den Bereich, wo man optisch (aus der Ferne) das Gefühl hat, dass die letzte Zementschicht
zwar auf dem Vlies, aber doch 50% vom Vlies (als Schicht) weiterhin Vlies ist.'   Dieses Gefühl kenne ich leider nicht. 
bin grad aufm Sprung. Schaue später wieder rein.

Gruß Michael

P.S. Wie gesagt. Sollte der Rand zu grün werden, komme ich mit der Bürste :-D


----------

